# Oriole's back with pics



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Had the oriole's come back this week. We have had a few on our feeder and eating the half orange and grape jelly I put out for them. Wish I could say I took these pics but they came from a friend. She used a set of binoculers on front of her camera. Not sure how she aimed it but they came out good. Thought you might like them.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Haven't seen my oriole in a couple years now, thought I heard him last spring, but never saw him...


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw one hitting one of my humming bird feeders big time. Saw him feeding 3 times.


----------



## TrishnColtonBirders (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had my first one this morning!!! Here in bay city. They are so pretty.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I put my feeder out on thursday they have been hitting every since. I also put out grape jelly but they don't seem interested.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Lots of them around now, you can hear them warbling in the trees all day long.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

An oriole showed up at my house last week, after a 2 year absence,,, and he brought a buddy with him... Been trying to get some pic's, but they won't sit still.


----------

